# The best brush for a bunny?



## MsBunBun (Jan 21, 2011)

Im searching online and in stores for a good brush for my bunny, but I cant decide on which type I should get, theres quite a few kinds.

I would love to hear suggestions from the bun experts here :inlove: , I'd appreciate it. I don't want to get ripped off or get the wrong type of brush.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 21, 2011)

A lot of it depends on the bun's fur. I have two lops (a mini and a holland) and different brushes work best for each.

A wire slicker brush is a good general brush to start with. There are some with little balls on the end that are gentler, but I've found that they don't really work. I would get one meant for a cat, or you might find one meant for ferrets and rabbits. The slicker works ok on my holland, but wonderfully on my mini lop.

The furminator is a good choice. It's expensive, but I find that it works very well. My bunnies aren't too fond of it though.

The Hairbuster comb is a favorite and works the best on one of my bunnies.

Just some ideas for you!


----------



## MsBunBun (Jan 21, 2011)

My rabbit is a Mini Rex mix (his mom is a Mini Rex and his daddy is a Golden Palomino), however his fur isnt really that of a mini rex, he has soft fur like his father


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2011)

You have a mini rex. You need to get a pumice stone. You can find it at your local farm store. It's also is made for horses to get fly eggs. It feels like a rock. Mini Rex and Rex breeders use it for grooming their bunnies. Just a regular comb can damage it's fur.

Also, Mini Rex's nails grow faster then most rabbits. So they need to be trim more then others.. And if they have white nails, not black. It's easy to trim them, like you would do to a cat or dog.




Oh, I seen your post above about not having the velvet fur. Ooops.!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a mini lop and love the zoom groom by kong (in the cat section). I have cats and tried other kinds of brushes but didn't like them as well.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 21, 2011)

I usually wet my hands then give them a rub down--may not get all the fur off, but it does get quite a bit--of course you then have to get it off of your hands. There's always a catch!


----------



## Chansey (Jan 21, 2011)

For my mini rex I don't actually use a brush, but instead a lint roller (the kind with the disposable sticky sheets)... it gets a lot of the extra fur off during molting and he doesn't mind it at all.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2011)

What Larry said, I forgot about that one.


----------



## isabelly (Jul 30, 2011)

A lint roller! Awesome, I will try that next. Usually I just pluck the shedding fur off but he usually hops away after a minute. I've tried a flea comb, bristle brush, slicker brush but the most fur comes out with gentle plucking. If I get him when he's in the right mood I can pull half a rabbit off of him.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 30, 2011)

For a rex, you can also get your hands a little wet and just pet them.

For normal-furred rabbits, the Furminator is my favorite brush ever, and I have a collection of rabbit and cat brushes and combs. As long as there are no mats, the Furminator beats everything hands-down. I bought a second one for the grooming tools I keep in my car to use at the shelter.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 31, 2011)

*mistyjr wrote:*


> You need to get a pumice stone.


I LOVE this stone!! We also call it a fart rock because if you accidentally scratch it well it smells like a fart. But it is so awesome for getting dead fur out and much gentler than plucking. 

EDIT Heres a video on how it works and how to use it
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/Etyo5_W_-7E&feature=related&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Pharfly (Jul 31, 2011)

Look how much that bunny loves being groomed with the pumiace! That is too cute! I may have too try that, I have used them on horses when they shed. Never though to use it on the other animals.

I have a knock off furminator, got it at Canadian tire for $20. So look around there are a few out there. I only use it on my cats, I should try on the buns


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 31, 2011)

That pumice stone looks awesome!

I've been using a rubber face curry brush made for horses. Got it at the tack and feed for $2.50! It works really well, but Gus hates it. I usually just end up hand plucking his fur. 

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## missyscove (Aug 1, 2011)

Another vote for a furminator (or a knockoff) here.


----------

